# Laboratory icd 9 coding



## heatherwinters (Sep 25, 2007)

I am looking for some really good sites that will help me to code lab requisitions.  I would like to be able to enter the cpt code for the lab we are ordering and bring up a list of covered dx codes.  Some of the sites I have used include the following:

http://www.maclonline.com/website/ncd/default.aspx
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/search.asp?

and the labs ncd database downloaded from CMS Website
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/CoverageGenInfo/04_LabNCDs.asp

Any other suggestions?  Thank you


----------

